

WikiLeaks releases “investment” portion of Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) - ccvannorman
https://wikileaks.org/tpp-investment/WikiLeaks-TPP-Investment-Chapter/page-1.html

======
ccvannorman
And WikiLeaks summary: [https://wikileaks.org/tpp-
investment/press.html](https://wikileaks.org/tpp-investment/press.html)

